# Cleaning/Washing Angora Blend Scarf



## Audrey (Jun 19, 2002)

Recently found this 65% angora/35% nylon scarf in excellent condition and of very nice quality but it needs to be cleaned before I can use it. Can I wash it in cold water on gentle cycle and hang dry or does it HAVE to be dry cleaned as the care instructions indicate?

Thanks in advance for your help!

Audrey


----------



## goldenacres (Jan 22, 2009)

Hand wash VERY gently using a touch of mild soap, squeeze out water don't wring or twist, roll up in a towel and press to remove more water, lay flat to dry.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Make sure you use cold or at most room temp water, too - hot water will shrink and felt it. I wouldn't put it in the machine at all - just gently hand wash as goldenacres said.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 19, 2002)

Wow! Thanks for the cleaning advice! It's really very helpful. I'm going to do it exactly as you have instructed. I had almost given up on getting answer.

Thanks again!

Audrey


----------

